# New Faction Rumors?



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Adeptus Mechanicus as a new 40k faction?

 http://natfka.blogspot.ca/2014/12/new-warhammer-40k-faction.html

 http://natfka.blogspot.it/2014/12/new-faction-information-skitarii.html

Thoughts?


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

It appears that this shows up every few years... 

Maybe, with GW's "new look" its a maybe, I mean it may help round out the Imperial Knight dex.. but I think it should be taken with much salt.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, as much as I'd like it to be true, this crops up periodically, and has never come to anything. I'm not seeing a whole lot left for GW to do with all the fantastic AdMech stuff FW are putting out.


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah. I wasn't sure as I've figured Ad Mech stuff has kind of been covered.

Just for curiosity sake: what went on in the year or so before Tau got launched? Was it a big surprise or was it a long time coming?


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Jolnir said:


> Just for curiosity sake: what went on in the year or so before Tau got launched? Was it a big surprise or was it a long time coming?


2001 was a very different time, we had the net but it wasn't anything like it is today, and GW handles information very differently. So I wouldn't draw parallels.. 

But there have been Admeck rumors since I have been on forms (so about 2000 to be honest)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Eldar harlequins next 40k codex


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Well TBH if they do put out a 40k AD Mech army list it will likely be a FW one. Cos tbh they have made a load of models for 30K AD Mech, and probably wouldn't be a great hardship to make transferable rules to update them to 40K stuffs by stealing a load of specialist gear that no longer exists and adding in a few new bits that have come in to use.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd rather see Sisters updated to a full Plastic line before I see a new faction, especially if said new faction is an Imperial one.



bitsandkits said:


> Eldar harlequins next 40k codex


Could have sworn that Necrons were next...


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

I could see a AdMech army mini-dex being released, possibly something similar to the Tempestus mini-dex. At this point, it wouldn't be really that hard to do, there's already precedent. They'd basically be superguard with different toys, in much the same vein that Tempestus is, IMO. Allowing some of the FW HH Mechanicum units in 40k would also not be unheard of - we had Hydras and Manticores a long time before they had plastic models. 

I'd take the rumor with as much salt as allowed however, since we've heard it before, again and again.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

As it stands right now, every dex has been redone in the last couple years. With Necrons coming out early next year, they'll need something to create more releases, and AdMech and Harlequins and things like this... it makes sense. Small options, like the Inquisition digi'dex. Model waves were only 3-4 kits in a month anyway, so they could build a Skittarri (however you spell that) box, and maybe one or two interesting vehicles, and make them a detachment, and there's a month. Just like Harlequins get a few units to slip into an Eldar or Dark Eldar list.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The Sturk said:


> I'd rather see Sisters updated to a full Plastic line before I see a new faction, especially if said new faction is an Imperial one.
> 
> 
> 
> Could have sworn that Necrons were next...


I was talking about next as in that we don't know about


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I do remember a conversation from a few years back that the studio team wanted to do AdMech and had sort of planned it, but it wouldn't happen before every army was updated as they were unhappy about how far behind everything had fallen (this was a few weeks before 5th edition nids were released)



bitsandkits said:


> I was talking about next as in that we don't know about


just before the now yearly space marine update. (joke)


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

As much as I'd buy Harlies, if they released them or another faction/mini dex while my Sisters are still in metal quite frankly I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

While I understand the frustration of Sisters players, I think you are going to remain disappointed. They were never that popular as a faction in the first place, so I don't really see them doing anything in the future beyond maybe a digital codex. If they thought they'd sell in the same volume as Tau, Orks or DE they'd have been made over a long time ago.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> While I understand the frustration of Sisters players, I think you are going to remain disappointed. They were never that popular as a faction in the first place, so I don't really see them doing anything in the future beyond maybe a digital codex. If they thought they'd sell in the same volume as Tau, Orks or DE they'd have been made over a long time ago.


it's been stated countless times by the studio team that they will be redone, it's just a matter of when...........


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> it's been stated countless times by the studio team that they will be redone, it's just a matter of when...........


You can state that grass is pink until the cows come home. Saying it doesn't make it happen. In the meantime other armies have had mutiple codexes and complete reboots of their mini ranges. I hope I'm wrong, but I firmly believe if there was any kind of future for Sisters in the game, they would have gotten a bit more than the half assed, half hearted attempts there have been to give them a viable, up to date codex. Never mind the fact it's more than a decade since there was a new miniature released for them.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Saying it doesn't make it happen.


which was the argument used against dark eldar for several years, but carry on being negative by all means


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From BoLS:



> *via gary's anonymous source 1-1-2014*
> _the plasma pistol described in your previous article is not an odd looking plasma pistol. its an arc pistol. arc weapons will be available for the skitarii in both pistol and rifle. the arc rifle is rapid fire with haywire. rifle and pistol both are s6 ap5._
> 
> 
> ...





> *images via Captaincitadel and Forge the Narrative*
> 
> Last time around we reported that some images were doing the rounds said to be from an upcoming *Adeptus Mechanicus codex.* And here they are. You make the call:
> 
> ...


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

My avatar should tell you that I'll buy the codex if it is Ad Mech. 

Yay. Guess if this is true I'll have to put my FW Dread Mob list on hold.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> which was the argument used against dark eldar for several years, but carry on being negative by all means


I'm not being negative. I'm being realistic. Sisters have become the red headed step child of 40k, made sit in the corner quietly until they have no choice but to wheel them out and and give them a weak update. "But the guys at the studio said..." means nothing. The guys in the studio don't call the shots any more. Some bloke doing a cost analysis does, and if he looks back at how they were one of the least popular factions, he will more than likely go with an entirely new faction that players have been calling for for decades instead. 

So the cries of "What about Sisters?" every time a new codex comes still surprises me. They've pretty much been squatted.


----------

